# wanted - "pregnancy" plant starts



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I can't find them anywhere, but had them as a child and loved them. Would buy or swap other plants for them. Thanks!


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

Do you mean Pregnant Onion plant? I have about 5 babies that are just coming off mine. I could spare you a few if you like ! :happy2:


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks, but no, it is a different plant. It is more like a succulent plant, and it gets "babies" all around the outside of the leaves. Would you believe I actually FOUND one in a local farm store?!!? They had DOZENS of them, and on sale for less than $3. Here is a picture of it. (I just sat the pot in one of my grandmother's old bowls...pretty that way, huh??)


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

One, I had one like that years ago also. Glad you found one and I love the pot !


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

That photo brings back memories of that plant also. I thought it was called "mother of thousands" but I might be wrong. Looks good in that bowl!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Beware if you have small children, grandchildren or pets that might eat any of the babies that fall off - they are VERY poisonous!!!!!! We had one in the science class at school and the teacher offered me a start. Luckily I looked up about it and then decided not to risk it because I have small children and pets.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel (Jul 12, 2009)

wow i thought it was going to be Hens & Chicks. I've never seen this one before so I looked it up... Bryophyllum daigremontianum very interesting plant! thanks for posting


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Yes, I've heard it called "mother of thousands", too. I didn't realize they were poisonous. I only have a dog, and he hasn't bothered it, even though it seems to drop "babies" all over the place whenever I move it. I've potted up some of them (just sprinkle them on top of the dirt in a pot) and they grow like crazy. Fun.


----------

